# BMW drivers and indicators (and others) very funny!!



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y105/l ... gvghjj.bmp

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y105/l ... /fvcdt.bmp

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y105/l ... ledftd.bmp

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y105/l ... /fcdzm.bmp

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y105/l ... tka/vj.bmp

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y105/l ... a/vjkl.bmp


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

very good :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Well that worked well!

Very funny nonetheless!

H


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

This was my fave... http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y105/l ... 033434.jpg 

Actually very good stuff, thanks. Gonna use the BMW indicator one tomorrow - on my boss!

Andy


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

purplett said:


> This was my fave... http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y105/l ... 033434.jpg


Thats not a joke: thats my baby!  :x :wink:

Please let me know what your boss said! :lol: hehe

The website on one of them was www.sniffpetrol.com

Really really funny, though theres a lot of issues to go through, go to archive and they are all there!enjoy :wink:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I know, it's just that it looked like part of the list, so i thought I'd pounce :lol: :lol: I'm another TT driver who thinks your car is plenty cool.

Boss didn't get it - had to explain there are a small but select group of car enthusiasts who have a pre-conceived view about BMW drivers. He shrugged and carried on working. My point exactly - priceless!

Andy

ps love that Sniff Petrol site - hours of laffs


----------

